# How challenging is it to become a neuropsychologist?



## vanilla_dream (Nov 2, 2011)

The title speaks for itself + does it pay well? 

I'm doing nursing atm, but I'm strongly considering doing psychology afterwards and branch out to neuropsychology.

Your opinions will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Georgii (Jul 31, 2011)

Based on my knowledge and experience, *studying* Neuropsychology is as equally effortful as it is to study Clinical Psychology or any other profession within the helping fields. Studying Neuropsychology, over all, takes an approximation of five years (PhD) after receiving a Master's in Clinical Psychology.

The following is an excerpt from O*Net OnLine's Career Page for Neuropsychology:


> *19-3039.01 - Neuropsychologists and Clinical Neuropsychologists*
> 
> Apply theories and principles of neuropsychology to diagnose and treat disorders of higher cerebral functioning.
> 
> ...


I commend you for your interest in this amazing field. I would love to show you a paper I have written on some of the things Neuropsychologists study and deal with. If you are interested, send me a private message.


----------



## vanilla_dream (Nov 2, 2011)

Georgii said:


> Based on my knowledge and experience, *studying* Neuropsychology is as equally effortful as it is to study Clinical Psychology or any other profession within the helping fields. Studying Neuropsychology, over all, takes an approximation of five years (PhD) after receiving a Master's in Clinical Psychology.
> 
> 
> I commend you for your interest in this amazing field. I would love to show you a paper I have written on some of the things Neuropsychologists study and deal with. If you are interested, send me a private message.


Even if this thread has only got one response, this is by far the most comprehensive response I've ever received on any thread I've started on any category. Thank you very much.


----------

